# Greasy Ears, help!!



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello Hav friends!

As most of you know Tillie got her first ear infection last week and has been on drops for a week now, tonight is her last dose, they look pretty good, I just hope I can KEEP them healthy and that this doesn't become an ongoing issue.. sigh...
What I'm wondering is how I can clean the ear flap and all the hair on her ear and in front of her ear? It is all SOOOO greasy, ICK! I'm assuming it's from the drops? I have tried ear wipes, using a dab of her shampoo on a washcloth, etc and nothing is getting rid of the nasty greasiness. Does anyone have any suggests, what I can use to disolve the grease??

thank you!!

Tammy and Tillie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think it must be the drops. Once you are done with the last dose, give her a good bath. Put cotton in her ears, so no water goes down. I don't think her ears will get greasy after that.....


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thank you! HOW do you KEEP the cotton balls in!!!?
I have tried to do that every bath since we've had her and IF i can get 1/4 of a cotton ball IN her ear, 2 seconds later she shakes it out and into the water and I have to start all over again! sigh... do they make doggie ear plugs!??


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, it is from the drops. I recall Augie's getting horribly greasy after being treated for an ear infection when he was small. I don't recall how we got them degreased. He would always shake the cotton balls out. Think I scrubbed around the ears and held the ear flaps down when I rinsed. I think I also used a wet washcloth and just kept wiping down around his ears and it just gradually got less greasy after we stopped the drops. Just be sure to dry the ears well.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

What about trying baby powder? I would assume it would work the way dry shampoo works for people. Sprinkle it on, the powder should absorb the grease and then you just comb the powder out. Might be worth a try.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd go with the baby powder or cornstarch until her ear infection clears up. Might try Dawn to get rid of the grease when its gone.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

My hair dresser friend sometimes used vinegar to strip off build up of too much hair products. I wounder if that would work then shampoo I like the smell of baby powder better.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oooo, baby powder or corn startch! thanks for the ideas! I'll give that a try and see if it help, her last drops were last night and now I am totally paranoid about her getting another one!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Same thing with Stella. She had a yeast infection in her ear (which spread to the other, great) so she's been on drops for the last week or so. Just waiting for Thursday to roll around - bath day! Definitely try the corn starch


----------

